# Russell spatula re-handle



## SpikeC (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a Russell spatula that was part of some poor culinary students kit, which ended up in a pawn shop. As I have a gas range the end of the handle has seen better days. I finally got around to replacing the scales on the handle, and although it is not a good execution, the handle is now much cleaner than it was a few days ago!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been wanting to do the spatulas at work...just replace them with some cheap hardwood, not like anyone cares there anyways, and it would be fun practice.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 13, 2011)

That's funny, I am almost out of knives to re-handle so my next inclination was going to be a spatula. Good to see someone else with the same thought. I thought I was going crazy just for thinking it.


----------

